# Where can I buy a R4i Gold Plus?



## Souliousery (Mar 10, 2019)

I want this card to get back some games I lost, but own.
Also, is WarioWare DIY compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Mar 10, 2019)

Almost all games should be compatible.
you can order at 3ds-flashcard.com, nds-card.com, dgchips.com or another of the chinese shops.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 10, 2019)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Almost all games should be compatible.
> you can order at 3ds-flashcard.com, nds-card.com, dgchips.com or another of the chinese shops.



Everything but nds-card is down. I'll try that, then.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Mar 12, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Everything but nds-card is down. I'll try that, then.


3ds-flashcard seems to be down but I made an error in the url of dgchips:
https://www.dgchips.com/ntrboot-flashkarten/8-r4i-gold-3ds-rts-plusbestes-r4i-gold-fuer-3dsdsi.html


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 13, 2019)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Almost all games should be compatible.
> you can order at 3ds-flashcard.com, nds-card.com, dgchips.com or another of the chinese shops.


3ds-flashcard.com is dead, they have the 3ds-flashcard.cc http://3ds-flashcard.cc/home/72-r4i-gold-3ds-plus-.html, also modchipsdirect and mod3dscard.com can be options, except for modchipdirect, 3dsflashcard and mod3dscard are accepting Paypal with a method.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 15, 2019)

Just bought a card from Newegg, thanks!


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 15, 2019)

Souliousery said:


> Just bought a card from Newegg, thanks!


shipping from USA?


----------



## console (Mar 15, 2019)

I saw R4i on Newegg when I type R4i in search bar and enter and found there. They are shipped from *First From Asia*. I know it is come from *China*. It take about 2 - 4 weeks to arrive in USA/Canada/Mexico.

Newegg do accept credit/debit card and Paypal. I recommend use *PayPal* if use *3rd party sellers* on Newegg. If *things are not sold by Newegg* then use *PayPal*. If *items are sold by Newegg* then use *credit/debit card*.

Amazon and eBay are not allow people to sell flashcarts due to strict law. If they do then will get banned accounts include with credit/debit card/PayPal then freeze to blacklist them.

I don't know that Newegg is first time sell flashcarts. That's nice.


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 15, 2019)

Those cards on screen are with Timebomb, unless you can find the R4i gold 3ds plus on it, don't order other ones, plus, I don't think the Newegg supports flashcard sales, just not be reported until now, but will be sooner or later.

P.S:  Some r4 cards' sites already do shipping from USA directly if you are not knowing.


----------



## Souliousery (Mar 15, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Those cards on screen are with Timebomb, unless you can find the R4i gold 3ds plus on it, don't order other ones, plus, I don't think the Newegg supports flashcard sales, just not be reported until now, but will be sooner or later.
> 
> P.S:  Some r4 cards' sites already do shipping from USA directly if you are not knowing.





console said:


> I saw R4i on Newegg when I type R4i in search bar and enter and found there. They are shipped from *First From Asia*. I know it is come from *China*. It take about 2 - 4 weeks to arrive in USA/Canada/Mexico.
> 
> Newegg do accept credit/debit card and Paypal. I recommend use *PayPal* if use *3rd party sellers* on Newegg. If *things are not sold by Newegg* then use *PayPal*. If *items are sold by Newegg* then use *credit/debit card*.
> 
> ...



I found this: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIADDZ8KG2808, it's what I bought. It ships from Canada too, which is nice. I live in Canada.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Apr 8, 2019)

Digimartz is one of the reliable official resellers


----------



## larrypretty (Apr 9, 2019)

Which site can support Visa for now, I planned to order another R4i gold plus and choose shipping from EU, however the Mod3dscard can't accept my Visa payment, I know they can do paypal too, but this time I want to use Visa card, do you know?


----------



## Souliousery (Apr 11, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Which site can support Visa for now, I planned to order another R4i gold plus and choose shipping from EU, however the Mod3dscard can't accept my Visa payment, I know they can do paypal too, but this time I want to use Visa card, do you know?


Use the seller above, or something similar.


----------



## larrypretty (Apr 25, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Which site can support Visa for now, I planned to order another R4i gold plus and choose shipping from EU, however the Mod3dscard can't accept my Visa payment, I know they can do paypal too, but this time I want to use Visa card, do you know?


Ended using Paypal still, can't find a site takes Visa, the nx-card can't accept imy visa too.


----------



## Souliousery (Nov 20, 2019)

GMX said:


> You can look the team-xecuter，and choose your country,then store ,buy R4i Gold Plus you need


Please do not post in old threads. It's against the rules.


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm sure someone has already said this but, even though eBay and Amazon don't allow the sale of those carts, sellers still sell them and if the store is banned, just open another next week, in many cases. That said, New Egg is pretty quick in shipping to the US.


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 18, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> I'm sure someone has already said this but, even though eBay and Amazon don't allow the sale of those carts, sellers still sell them and if the store is banned, just open another next week, in many cases. That said, New Egg is pretty quick in shipping to the US.


Is New Egg shipping R4i gold+ from USA like this one https://www.mod3dscard.com/?


----------



## BenRocha (May 22, 2020)

Hello Gaming Experts,

I have two Dsi consoles with version V.1.4.1   They are for my two sons.   I am not a gamer so I need your help.
What R4i cards would you recommend for me to use?  I am in USA.   Which legit online stores must I buy the R4i flashcarts?
Please help me.    Is it easy to install the kernel?  Where can I get the kernel?
Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Javierme (May 28, 2020)

You  can google "buy r4 3ds card", they will recommend some sites to you, then filter out websites that meet your needs


----------



## refthemc (Jun 3, 2020)

Bought one from eBay a couple weeks ago. Working just fine.


----------



## lemegba (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi everyone! I can't seem to find a site where I can buy this. Everywhere I checked it's out of stock. Does anybody know where I can still buy this? I'm willing to buy used if that's an option.


----------

